

TSA Doing Random Truck Searches On Tennessee Highway - mindstab
http://www.newschannel5.com/story/15725035/officials-claim-tennessee-becomes-first-state-to-deploy-vipr-statewide

======
nextparadigms
As any other Governmental agency, they'll keep trying to expand and finding
new reasons to get an increased budget.

"Sure, we check every plane, but that's what - 5% of the travelling
population? We need to check them at the subway, buses, trains, trucks and
cars, too. Then we'll consider malls and Walmarts. Anything to protect the
country against "terrorism"."

------
driverdan
Misleading headline. Commercial vehicles have different standards than non-
commercial vehicles. The article makes it seem that they were running standard
weigh station inspections but adding a Big Brother "report your neighbor"
aspect to it.

~~~
mindstab
the first picture is of an agent on his back under a truck inspecting it. Is
that standard weigh station behavior? And if not, won't those kind of
inspections slow everything down more?

------
bediger
Why are they bothering to do this? They're not getting to grope beautiful
women - truckers are notoriously male, and they're not getting to see shiny,
blue nudes. Isn't this sort of work highly demoralizing to the average TSA
"officer"?

